# Discovery to Launch HD Theater June 17th



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The below article is provided to us comploments of MultiChannel News

It appearts that Discovery Channel will launch a new HD Channel on June 17th. It does not say however who will carry the channel.

Heres the article

Discovery to Launch HD Theater

By Monica Hogan
Multichannel News
4/16/2002 12:20:00 PM

Discovery Communications Inc. said Monday that it would launch a 24-hour high-definition-television network, Discovery HD Theater, June 17.

The programmer said the channel's launch supports the Federal Communications Commission's goal of spurring the growth of the HDTV market.

The channel will be advertising-supported and offer clients the chance to run ads in HDTV.

'Advertisers who are vested with us in accelerating the high-definition trend are interested in partnering with us,' vice president of new media Clint Stinchcomb said.

The company has an HDTV library of 115 titles.

Discovery also said Monday that it is launching a subscription-video-on-demand service, called Discovery on Demand, offering up to 500 titles from its 70,000-hour library at any given time.

The company will also offer an advertising-based free VOD service called Choice 10 Discovery, which will provide a more limited number of titles.

'Cox Communications [Inc.] congratulates Discovery on today's announcement of high-value digital-content services that should further the national goal of establishing digital television as the transmission medium of the future,' Cox president and CEO Jim Robbins said in a prepared statement.

'Discovery has always produced content of enormous value that drives each phase of our digital rollout,' he added. 'We are pleased to be affiliated with Discovery as a major distributor and as a supportive shareholder.'


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That's great news! Hasn't this been a long time coming? I remember seeing the ads for Discovery HD for many months playing on HDTV's in Best Buy and Circuit City.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Discovery has said that they would not launch a full time HD channel untill they thought there was enough interest in HD from the public, they also said that they would not launch untill they were sure they could make money with HD.

I guess that means HD has grown enough


----------

